# chinchilla babies update!



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

They are now one week old  they are climbing everywhere and are so funny to watch....fingers crossed all keeps going well


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

so cute!
i want to steal them :001_wub:


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

lol they do make a great pet my electrition that came this morning wanted to buy one 
When they arrived me and my OH agreed to sell them as we have 4 chins already, but I cant do it  so they are staying


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwww they are so cute  i miss my chinchillas


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Awww, they both look like they are doing so well! I can completely see why you can't bear to sell them, if I had to make that decision I don't think I could let them go either. :001_wub:

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

aww they are so gorgeous!!!
I wish we had chinnies in Australia


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> aww they are so gorgeous!!!
> I wish we had chinnies in Australia


I didnt know you couldnt get chins in australia??? learn somthing new everyday is there any other rodents you can get in the uk but not where you are?


----------

